# stiff hips/legs during canter



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a VERY hard time sitting the canter (i can sit the trot easily). I am extremely stiff in the hips especialy(I cant do the hola hoop) My instructor recomended doing exersises to loosen the hips and legs. Im willing to do anything such pilaties or yoga. I couldnt find much on the internet. 
Any sugestions or links are greatly appreciated.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

You already have all the suggestions you need. Get into some yoga/pilates/stretching classes.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont really have the time to go to actual classes,I am looking for some exersises I can do at home to work on my hips/legs.


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

The are heaps of yoga or pilate dvds that you could buy to do at home if you don't have time to go to classes.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya a friend sugested that today. I think I might do that, you can ge them pretty cheap at GT. 

If anybody has specific things that helped them loosen leg/knee/hip joints. or any tips to sit the canter they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're horse is the calm dependable type, hold both your reins with your outside rein and canter with your inside arm held straight up over your head. This opens both your shoulder and hip angle which softens your lower back and lets you sink into the saddle and absorb the motion better. Looks silly, but works great.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

You and I must be opposites I can sit the canter but struggle with the trot ha ha ha I am currently doing lunge lessons and this has seemed to help ALOT!! Myboypuck suggested the same excercise for me and I am def going to give that a try...try dropping your stirrups you would be suprised how that will allow you to open your hip and drop your leg down...remember to keep your chest opened and breathe...I use the yoga on wii fit and that helps too! good luck keep us posted!!! oh and if you can get lunged some excercises i would suggest: at the walk bend your knees and pull your legs up and out like a frog hold it for awhile and then release you will def feel the burn but it really helps open your hips. also straighten your legs and make a scissor motion concentrate on keeping your upper body straight and tall...hope this helps!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the sugestions everybody!


MyBoyPuck said:


> If you're horse is the calm dependable type, hold both your reins with your outside rein and canter with your inside arm held straight up over your head. This opens both your shoulder and hip angle which softens your lower back and lets you sink into the saddle and absorb the motion better. Looks silly, but works great.


Unfortunatly the horses that I ride require alot of direction, Trooper espesialy will take advantage if he knows he can get away with something. But if I do get the opportunity I will defenatly try this.



sonnysfirststar said:


> You and I must be opposites I can sit the canter but struggle with the trot ha ha ha I am currently doing lunge lessons and this has seemed to help ALOT!! Myboypuck suggested the same excercise for me and I am def going to give that a try...try dropping your stirrups you would be suprised how that will allow you to open your hip and drop your leg down...remember to keep your chest opened and breathe...I use the yoga on wii fit and that helps too! good luck keep us posted!!! oh and if you can get lunged some excercises i would suggest: at the walk bend your knees and pull your legs up and out like a frog hold it for awhile and then release you will def feel the burn but it really helps open your hips. also straighten your legs and make a scissor motion concentrate on keeping your upper body straight and tall...hope this helps!


 Thanks, I will defenatly give those a try. I have a feeling if the problem persists my instructor will put me back on the lungeline. 
I am the weirdest person ever I can sit the canter bareback perfectly, but give me stirups and I flop all over the place! Well lately I havent been bouncing around but my upper body is moving instead of my hips (which is no better).
Normaly I just do the 2 point in the canter (I am mostly interested in jumping) but last lesson they stiffened a bit at the end, this is probably because I am quite sick (have been for over 3 weeks) and probably wasnt concentrating as well as normal.
I read one time in a magazine to smile while your cantering, (which I do find helps),everyone says I am beaming whenever I ride, but this tactic only works if your actualy thinking about smiling.


----------

